# ditching the gears - dare I?



## xcdemon (May 19, 2004)

OK, I am posting this in the women's lounge because I figure the Singlespeeders will give me a very one-sided answer (something along the lines of: DO IT!).
I've been riding for 3 years, racing for 2. I have a road bike and a mountain bike, and I log 2-3 hours on one or the other almost every day. I love my drive trains, I do. Especially my granny gear. However, I feel like I'm too reliant on it sometimes and am considering building myself a singlespeed. I don't think I'm bada$$ enough to race on one (especially around here, where nobody does), but I imagine it would make me a lot stronger technically and physically if I nixed the shocks and the gears. One thing I'm concerned about is blowing out my (already weak) knees. I know there are some singlespeeders lurking around here, and I was hoping for some nuggets of advice. And what are you riding? The Kona Unit is available around here, but I've been eyeing the Surly 1x1 frame... (I'd have to have it shipped, tho).
And has anyone gone singlespeed and decided they hated it?


----------



## sportsman (Mar 2, 2004)

xcdemon said:


> OK, I am posting this in the women's lounge because I figure the Singlespeeders will give me a very one-sided answer (something along the lines of: DO IT!).


If you really want to avoid people that would give you this answer, then you'd better go to your account settings and place screampint on the ignore list


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

*Do It!*



xcdemon said:


> OK, I am posting this in the women's lounge because I figure the Singlespeeders will give me a very one-sided answer (something along the lines of: DO IT!).
> I've been riding for 3 years, racing for 2. I have a road bike and a mountain bike, and I log 2-3 hours on one or the other almost every day. I love my drive trains, I do. Especially my granny gear. However, I feel like I'm too reliant on it sometimes and am considering building myself a singlespeed. I don't think I'm bada$$ enough to race on one (especially around here, where nobody does), but I imagine it would make me a lot stronger technically and physically if I nixed the shocks and the gears. One thing I'm concerned about is blowing out my (already weak) knees. I know there are some singlespeeders lurking around here, and I was hoping for some nuggets of advice. And what are you riding? The Kona Unit is available around here, but I've been eyeing the Surly 1x1 frame... (I'd have to have it shipped, tho).
> And has anyone gone singlespeed and decided they hated it?




really pleased with my ss.....even if screampint & sportsman have made a virtual career of giving me sh!t for not riding it enough. 

it brings a whole new challenge to the trails

rt

ps - i've got a 1x1


----------



## gofast (Jan 9, 2004)

*Easy Answer*

Ride your geared bike around, find a decent all around gear, and don't shift. After a couple of weeks you should be able to make a decision on weather or not it is for you.

btw I can prolly walk up most hills just as fast as someone pedaling in their granny gear.


----------



## xcdemon (May 19, 2004)

Thanks for the advice... perhaps tonight I'll try not shifting. Fer fun.
(And just for the record, I don't use my granny all THAT often.)
Hey, rt, what made you go with a suspended fork? I was gonna go full rigid. Nice ride, by the way.


----------



## wooglin (Jan 6, 2004)

I'm firmly in the SS camp, but you might also consider a 1x9 drivetrain. You still get some gears, but you eliminate the real low end (and high end) stuff and you also get some of the simplicity of the SS.


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

xcdemon said:


> Hey, rt, what made you go with a suspended fork? I was gonna go full rigid. Nice ride, by the way.


i'm old & i like my shoulders. 

most of the stuff i really like to ride is pretty rough - roots, rocks etc. i've got a history of shoulder issues and just didn't think my body could take the beating that going fully rigid would give me. i do have the matching rigid fork that came with the frameset so if i ever change my mind all i have to do is cut the steerer tube and put it on the bike. 

thanks!

rt


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

DO IT!
Not shifting can sort of give you an idea of how a SS rides but a dedicated SS is easier.

If you get the Unit and decide you need/want more gears you can use a sliding dropout with a hanger and run as a 1x9 (or 1x3,-4,-5).


----------



## little b (Jan 7, 2004)

*do it!*

I've had my SS for 2.5 years, and I totally love it. I think I only know one person who has tried it and didn't like it. and what's not to like about having another bike to choose from??

I've got a never built 18" unit frame for sale if you decide you want it. it's going cheap.

-b


----------



## bad_lil_kitty (Mar 23, 2005)

*rt* said:


> ps - i've got a 1x1


Nice ride!!!!!

One day....one day, I may venture into badass ss land 

blk


----------



## moonbeam (Dec 21, 2004)

xcdemon said:


> OK, I am posting this in the women's lounge because I figure the Singlespeeders will give me a very one-sided answer (something along the lines of: DO IT!).
> I've been riding for 3 years, racing for 2. I have a road bike and a mountain bike, and I log 2-3 hours on one or the other almost every day. I love my drive trains, I do. Especially my granny gear. However, I feel like I'm too reliant on it sometimes and am considering building myself a singlespeed. I don't think I'm bada$$ enough to race on one (especially around here, where nobody does), but I imagine it would make me a lot stronger technically and physically if I nixed the shocks and the gears. One thing I'm concerned about is blowing out my (already weak) knees. I know there are some singlespeeders lurking around here, and I was hoping for some nuggets of advice. And what are you riding? The Kona Unit is available around here, but I've been eyeing the Surly 1x1 frame... (I'd have to have it shipped, tho).
> And has anyone gone singlespeed and decided they hated it?


I have been riding a ss for several months now, and I absolutely love it. In fact, I've only ridden my geared bike a handful of times since the ss joined the fleet. And yes, I do think it has made me stronger physically, and riding rigid forces you to be a better technical rider...without a doubt. I put big fat tires on the front with low pressure so (much to the people around me's suprise) I don't get that beat up. I actually converted a geared bike to a ss, my Yeti ARC with a Surly 1x1 fork.

My knees get tired on longer rides, but for the most part I haven't had any problems. I was a runner for a long time and so there are times that my knees ache from that. But not so bad that I don't choose the ss as the first choice for a ride. 

And rt, if you decide you ever want to get ride of that pink 1x1 just let me know!!!


----------



## xcdemon (May 19, 2004)

little b said:


> I've got a never built 18" unit frame for sale if you decide you want it. it's going cheap.
> -b


oh yeah? which frame? 18" is a little bigger than I'd probably normally go, but I'll check the geometry....
Thanks for all the advice... per'aps I'll start scouting for a way to get a Surly into Quebec... 'cuz I'd be unique.


----------



## 32seventeen (Jan 15, 2004)

xcdemon said:


> OK, I am posting this in the women's lounge because I figure the Singlespeeders will give me a very one-sided answer (something along the lines of: DO IT!).
> I've been riding for 3 years, racing for 2. I have a road bike and a mountain bike, and I log 2-3 hours on one or the other almost every day. I love my drive trains, I do. Especially my granny gear. However, I feel like I'm too reliant on it sometimes and am considering building myself a singlespeed. I don't think I'm bada$$ enough to race on one (especially around here, where nobody does), but I imagine it would make me a lot stronger technically and physically if I nixed the shocks and the gears. One thing I'm concerned about is blowing out my (already weak) knees. I know there are some singlespeeders lurking around here, and I was hoping for some nuggets of advice. And what are you riding? The Kona Unit is available around here, but I've been eyeing the Surly 1x1 frame... (I'd have to have it shipped, tho).
> And has anyone gone singlespeed and decided they hated it?


 "Do it", maybe I am biased. My wife went Single a couple of years ago, and there is no turning back. No geared mountain bikes between us. 
I see some have advised riding your geared bike without shifting, it's not the same. I guess it will give you the general sense of things, but not the same.
Don't forget the Bianchi, and the Fisher Rig, when looking for comple bikes. You can always convert a hardtail if you are unsure.
Here is Mrs 32seventeen racing the womens SS class.


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

bad_lil_kitty said:


> Nice ride!!!!!
> 
> One day....one day, I may venture into badass ss land
> 
> blk


thanks! i love her. 

rt


----------



## sportsman (Mar 2, 2004)

*rt* said:


> hehe. will do.


HERESY!!!!!


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

moonbeam said:


> And rt, if you decide you ever want to get ride of that pink 1x1 just let me know!!!


hehe. will do.

hope you fit on a 14" frame. 

rt


----------



## Spookykinkajou (Jan 9, 2004)

xcdemon said:


> OK, I am posting this in the women's lounge because I figure the Singlespeeders will give me a very one-sided answer (something along the lines of: DO IT!).
> I've been riding for 3 years, racing for 2. I have a road bike and a mountain bike, and I log 2-3 hours on one or the other almost every day. I love my drive trains, I do. Especially my granny gear. However, I feel like I'm too reliant on it sometimes and am considering building myself a singlespeed. I don't think I'm bada$$ enough to race on one (especially around here, where nobody does), but I imagine it would make me a lot stronger technically and physically if I nixed the shocks and the gears. One thing I'm concerned about is blowing out my (already weak) knees. I know there are some singlespeeders lurking around here, and I was hoping for some nuggets of advice. And what are you riding? The Kona Unit is available around here, but I've been eyeing the Surly 1x1 frame... (I'd have to have it shipped, tho).
> And has anyone gone singlespeed and decided they hated it?


I'm a single speeder so am biased(100%) but thought I would chime in with the fact 3 out of the 4 friends I regularly ride with have gone from gears to single speed after riding my bike for about...four minutes.

Now, if I could only convince my girlfriend(you reading this Christine?) to switch! She rode my 29er this weekend and realized within a few seconds how much more stable it was over her 26" bike and how it seemed easier to pedal even though it only had one gear.

go for a 29er as well as the single speed you won't regret it! gary fisher has a great 29er SS bike called the Rig that retails for 999 USD i believe. excellent deal.


----------



## bad_lil_kitty (Mar 23, 2005)

Spookykinkajou said:


> I'm a single speeder so am biased(100%) but thought I would chime in with the fact 3 out of the 4 friends I regularly ride with have gone from gears to single speed after riding my bike for about...four minutes.
> 
> Now, if I could only convince my girlfriend(you reading this Christine?) to switch! She rode my 29er this weekend and realized within a few seconds how much more stable it was over her 26" bike and how it seemed easier to pedal even though it only had one gear.
> 
> go for a 29er as well as the single speed you won't regret it! gary fisher has a great 29er SS bike called the Rig that retails for 999 USD i believe. excellent deal.


Me thinks I should do a bit more researching about this ss phenom 

Seriously, as a newbie, would anyone suggest riding an ss shortly after he/she started riding? Would seem more practical to get the technical basics down first? I don't know, so be kind in replies as it may help xcdemon or myself w/ bits of, "nuggets." (edited cause I can't type)

Thanks, blk


----------



## Spookykinkajou (Jan 9, 2004)

bad_lil_kitty said:


> Me thinks I should do a bit more researching about this ss phenom
> 
> Seriously, as a newbie, would anyone suggest an ss? It would seem more practical to get the basics down? I don't know, so be kind in replies as it may help xcdemon or myself w/ bits of, "nuggets."
> 
> Thanks, blk


I'm of the opinion that as long as you are in good shape(read - good; not extraordinary) you should be OK on a single speed. If you live in an area with lots of sustained climbs it may be quite painful at first but you do adapt and will most likely faster than you expect.

When you first start just use an easy gear - ask the SS forum for advice on ratios if you get to that point - and you'll be ready for the trails in your area.

I wouldn't recommend a full rigid setup for a beginner mostly because it can be quite painful especially if your terrain is really rocky.

on a ss you'll get a full body workout since you have to really pull with your upper body when climbing. You will most likely hurt at first Your hands may get sore because you are grinding back and forth all the time when standing and climbing. Your legs will get much stronger and if you have weak knees you may be surprised how much more sturdy they seem a few months after riding the SS.


----------



## moonbeam (Dec 21, 2004)

*rt* said:


> hehe. will do.
> 
> hope you fit on a 14" frame.
> 
> rt


Perfect fit.
Couldn't go any bigger than that if I wanted to!


----------



## Impy (Jan 6, 2004)

not everyone likes SS but I have noticed a reluctance to admit that. 

In general, my friends who rode everything in middle ring liked SS'ng right from the get go. In general, those who ride mainly in granny seem not to be as inclined to pull that SS out for regular rides, but just once in awhile.


----------



## wooglin (Jan 6, 2004)

bad_lil_kitty said:


> Me thinks I should do a bit more researching about this ss phenom
> 
> Seriously, as a newbie, would anyone suggest riding an ss shortly after he/she started riding? Would seem more practical to get the technical basics down first? I don't know, so be kind in replies as it may help xcdemon or myself w/ bits of, "nuggets." (edited cause I can't type)
> 
> Thanks, blk


My sweetie rides a Surly 1x1. She's been MTBing for all of 5 rides now, and loves the bike. In her words, without gears she doesn't have to worry about anything but riding the bike. There's a lot to be said for that.


----------



## bad_lil_kitty (Mar 23, 2005)

Good info - I hope I didn't hijack, my apologies if so.

Spookykinkajou - really good points to note; thanks. 

wooglin - is this your gf's first experience (and ride) mtb or had she done so before san ss?

I since my current bike's dropouts are not vertical a new bike would be in order, no? Okay, okay, I am going to the SS forum and read more on this. (plus, I was kinda thinking of making my roadbike an SS as well - not fixed as I am not ready for the uncoast bit).

Thanks, again.

blk


----------



## screampint (Dec 10, 2001)

*I love my ss...*

And yes, I will say that you should give it a shot. The only time I've taken the gears this year has been on the road to ride with my son and on the road traveling (but I wished I had brought the ss on the trip). I have had more fun this year that I can't even describe. I've had a singlespeed for 4.5 years now and have always enjoyed it. My first ss was a bit too big, preventing me from really enjoying it as much as I could have, but since I got my new one, I haven't looked back. Here's mine:


----------



## chuky (Apr 3, 2005)

*I was an instant convert to singlespeed...*

... loved it on my first ride, even though that first ride was HARD. It is now my preferred form of MTBing - I would ride my Bianchi SS before my Superlight anyday.

Rigid forks - I have a rigid singlespeed and am quite glad, so does my husband. It isn't as cushy as something with a suspension fork, but I feel like it has made me a much better rider - I really have to look for the right lines.

Another good bike option for a beginning rider is the Redline Monocog. It was my first. 
The link below has the steel version for $379 and the aluminum version for $579 (whole bike). Not a bad price for a starter. If you don't like it, you could get a fair amount of that cash back selling it, or just turn it into your coffee bike ;-). I would still be happily riding mine if it hadn't been stolen.

http://www.adventureracingconcepts....s/singlespeedpartsindex/ssframesandbikes.html

The Redline bikes (and a lot of other models) comes with a 2 to 1 gear ratio. Probably too big for most beginning SSers. I have settled on a 34/20 and that seems just perfect for really technical trails with lots of up and down. Bigger gears that were more fun on fire roads, but seriously cut into my ability to ride technical stuff.


----------



## screampint (Dec 10, 2001)

*You are officially off my list!* Unless of course you are intending to go bling bling with the ss and upgrade from the Surly....


----------



## Christine (Feb 11, 2004)

I'm tempted to convert my HT (Trek 4900) but can't picture it as a SS......maybe b/c it doesn't have the same geometry as the SSs I see? Or am I imagining things?

Would be fun to test-ride a rigid setup, though like *rt* I'm concerned about my joints at this stage in life!


----------



## sportsman (Mar 2, 2004)

bad_lil_kitty said:


> I since my current bike's dropouts are not vertical a new bike would be in order, no? Okay, okay, I am going to the SS forum and read more on this. (plus, I was kinda thinking of making my roadbike an SS as well - not fixed as I am not ready for the uncoast bit).
> 
> Thanks, again.
> 
> blk


Since your bike has vertical drops, and as Impy points out, not everyone falls in love with ssing, and easy, relatively inexpensive, and potentially temporary route woudl be to get a converter and use the bike that you already have. That way, if ssing is not for you, all you have to do is reinstall your shifters and deraillers and away you go..

There are tons of info on tensioners, recommendations, preferences, etc in the ss forum, and feel free to ask. we love ssing so much that we'd repeat everything ad nauseum just to give one more mtber the chance to experience ssing.


----------



## Shannon-UT (Mar 26, 2004)

*Don't shoot me...*

What is the purpose of a SS? I am serious, not being snarky. Because the trails I ride, I have used and needed maybe half of my gears. I can envision me on a SS attempting a hill and standing up then stopping dead in my tracks. Also, I imagine it's way rougher on your body? What is the SS appeal that I am not aware of? Personal preference, then why?


----------



## downhilljill (Apr 21, 2005)

Do it! Do it! Do it! You won't regret it. I used to think singlespeeds were for kooks who have ridden bikes far too long...until I rode one and now I'm hooked. You'll find it will improve you're geared riding...you'll spin better and you'll ride much more efficiently. The only thing you'll have to get used to is looking for that shifter for the first few rides!

Good luck


----------



## brg (Sep 7, 2004)

sportsman said:


> Since your bike has vertical drops, and as Impy points out, not everyone falls in love with ssing, and easy, relatively inexpensive, and potentially temporary route woudl be to get a converter and use the bike that you already have. That way, if ssing is not for you, all you have to do is reinstall your shifters and deraillers and away you go..


Here's some info a friend sent me in regards to converting. I'm hoping to convert my old HT frame to a SS - but after buying my new bike -I've been low on $$ AND time. 

********************************
White Industries makes a really cool hub with an off-center axle. It's the ENO.

Check out 
http://www.cambriabike.com/shopexd.asp?id=9140

and

http://www.sheldonbrown.com/harris/white-hubs.html

Sheldon Brown has a bunch of SingleSpeed conversion info you may find interesting:

http://www.sheldonbrown.com/singlespeed.html


----------



## Christine (Feb 11, 2004)

xc demon: _I figure the Singlespeeders will give me a very one-sided answer (something along the lines of: DO IT!)._

dhjill: _Do it! Do it! Do it!_


----------



## Spookykinkajou (Jan 9, 2004)

Christine said:


> I'm tempted to convert my HT (Trek 4900) but can't picture it as a SS......maybe b/c it doesn't have the same geometry as the SSs I see? Or am I imagining things?
> 
> Would be fun to test-ride a rigid setup, though like *rt* I'm concerned about my joints at this stage in life!


Your trek will work just fine.

depending on your size perhaps a test ride could be set up. i live in the NYC area as do a few of my friends that have an SS.


----------



## sfmtber (Aug 30, 2004)

Shannon-UT said:


> What is the purpose of a SS? I am serious, not being snarky. Because the trails I ride, I have used and needed maybe half of my gears. I can envision me on a SS attempting a hill and standing up then stopping dead in my tracks. Also, I imagine it's way rougher on your body? What is the SS appeal that I am not aware of? Personal preference, then why?


As far as I can tell, the SS appeal is:

a)an added challenge
b)a chance to get YET another bike
c)so you can capitalize and double up on every inSStance of an SS.
d)because it's currently trendy -face it, some of the people going on and on about SSing were going on and on about full suspension 3-4 years ago
e)might be fun -see (a) and (b) above

Personally, I'm waiting for the next trend: full suspension recumbents!


----------



## Spookykinkajou (Jan 9, 2004)

Shannon-UT said:


> What is the purpose of a SS? I am serious, not being snarky. Because the trails I ride, I have used and needed maybe half of my gears. I can envision me on a SS attempting a hill and standing up then stopping dead in my tracks. Also, I imagine it's way rougher on your body? What is the SS appeal that I am not aware of? Personal preference, then why?


I ride SS because I like the simplicity of one speed. Never do I have the frustration of gears misshifting, chainsuck, or gunk getting in the drivetrain in poor conditions. Simply put: When I ride a geared bike I get frustrated. On a single speed I have nothing to think about except the trail and the line I'm picking. Just point, pedal and go. If you have a quiet hub you can ride nearly silent through the trails.

Another perk is there's hardly any maintenance besides lubing the chain every once in awhile.

Yes it's hard sometimes. yes you'll probably be totally out of breath on some hills but to me that is all part of the fun. You can go anywhere a geared rider can and once you get used to it you'll most likely be faster. I just did a 142mi race from moab to fruita and 3 out of the 4 finishers were on single speeds.


----------



## Impy (Jan 6, 2004)

sfmtber said:


> As far as I can tell, the SS appeal is:
> 
> a)an added challenge
> b)a chance to get YET another bike
> ...


One of the best and most unanticipated things for me about SS'ng was low maintenence. I can do most things I need on my bike. No frickin derailleurs, etc. Really easy.

SS'ng is like learning to ride all over again. What was easy (hill/technical wise) on a geared suspension bike becomes hard and challenging again.

However, in altitude riding, I prefer the gears. I need the extra help, even if most of the time I find myself in the same gearing as my SS.


----------



## chuky (Apr 3, 2005)

*Lots of answers to this question...*



Shannon-UT said:


> What is the purpose of a SS? What is the SS appeal that I am not aware of? Personal preference, then why?


...approx 150 of them here, some of them pretty good:
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=82461

I ride my SS because:

- it appeals to my ox-like nature. I am stubborn and I like physically challenging MTB rides.
- I have a sh*t-eating grin in all the pictures of me on my SS.


----------



## Impy (Jan 6, 2004)

Hey look - a parellel post on the boys forum, I mean, the SS forum..

click here


----------



## wooglin (Jan 6, 2004)

bad_lil_kitty said:


> wooglin - is this your gf's first experience (and ride) mtb or had she done so before san ss?


She'd ridden an mtb 10 years ago at the urging of her now ex-husband. He was apparently quite the jerk about it because he really soured her towards trail riding. Still, she liked bikes, and about the time we hooked up had pulled her old Cannondale out of the basement and was beginning to toodle around town on it. A month later she bought a roadie and a month after that she did a century. That's what 20 years of yoga will do for you I guess. At any rate, I finally got her out on trails a couple of months ago. At first she was very tense, but she's loosening up quickly. I think, and so does she, that the SS and its simplicity has a lot to do with that. I don't know that I'd start all beginners on a singlespeed, but with her yoga-built core strength she's a natural.


----------



## xcdemon (May 19, 2004)

ha, as to "why"?
Here's why! Lookee what happened in a race 3 weeks ago....
I just think I need to get back to RIDING, rather than worrying about every little freakin' thing on my bike all the time!
Thanks for all the positive input (especially the $350 steel singlespeed.... guess what I'll be checking out at work tomrorow!). I'm still gonna buy an XC dualie for races but why not compliment it with a full rigid singlespeed? I'll be so hot.....
you guys rule.


----------



## Christine (Feb 11, 2004)

*test ride*

Well, I'm 5'6", 30" inseam (if I remember correctly.......) and in Astoria.


----------



## Guital2 (Feb 4, 2005)

chuky said:


> I have settled on a 34/20 and that seems just perfect for really technical trails with lots of up and down. Bigger gears that were more fun on fire roads, but seriously cut into my ability to ride technical stuff.


Chuky has a nice ss, cool bike too. 
Sorry I caught this on the "Latest post board"


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

One of my favorite things to do at a race is go to the tech support tent.

I roll my SS to the mechanic while saying "It won't shift."

Fun to watch as they reach for the shifter.


----------



## Rainman (Apr 18, 2004)

Impy said:


> Hey look - a parellel post on the boys forum, I mean, the SS forum..
> 
> click here


Yeah, thats me ladies. 

Still looking for the 'passion' of SS'ing.

I think that i'm getting closer to the truth of this whole thing though.

Not positive about it yet, but here's what I am sorta thinking... 

You have to be young, fit, handsome/beautiful, dedicated and love pain.

I only qualify in one of those things... you guess which one.. 

R.


----------



## CycleMainiac (Jan 12, 2004)

I converted my Unicoi several years ago. I had every intention of going SS but thought I was not yet strong enough to I kept my three rings up front for a 3x1. I decided I really like it 3x1 and never actually went SS except for the couple of months my derailer was broken. but even then I managed to move the chain with my foot  

Experiement - what's the worst that can happen? sell it later. 

Do pay attention to how your knees feel. My get achey if I mash too much.


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

screampint said:


> Unless of course you are intending to go bling bling with the ss and upgrade from the Surly....


of course!!

if i'm selling the ssurly it's becausse i decided to replace her with ssomething bling. 

ssorry moonbeam, it will be a while before La Belle Dame en Rose is on the market. 

rt - does not want to upset the powerful ss force that is screampint & sportsman combined


----------



## mahgnillig (Mar 12, 2004)

I just bought a SS conversion from a fellow Mtbr reader last week. It's a little bigger in the cockpit than my FS bike, but I have a shorter stem on order to sort that out. I bought it mainly so I had something to ride to the gym on that wasn't as attractive to thieves as my FS. I rode it for about an hour on Saturday (on the road though), and it was quite fun... though the 34/20 gearing is a bit too easy for roads and I kept spinning out. I might try taking it out to some easy trails this weekend though, 'cause I'm a glutton for punishment 

I do have one dodgy knee that I'm a bit worried about... but if it starts to hurt me I'll ride the FS for a little while. 

- Jen.


----------



## pacman (Jan 16, 2004)

*Knees?*

(If you think you can avoid singlespeeders you shouldn't say/print the word) 

Its my opinion that knee problems stem from poor sitting position - especially having the seat too low - and of course, the stress of a high gear. I also believe that standing up to turn the cranks is closest to the natural motion of walking, though carrying a bigger load. If you can walk you can singlespeed and minimize risk of knee damage.

Someone mentioned age, well don't, but Formica said it well.


----------



## moonbeam (Dec 21, 2004)

*rt* said:


> ssorry moonbeam, it will be a while before La Belle Dame en Rose is on the market.
> 
> rt - does not want to upset the powerful ss force that is screampint & sportsman combined


Heeehee, no worries. I would hate to be the instigator of upsetting anyone!


----------



## xcdemon (May 19, 2004)

CycleMainiac said:


> I converted my Unicoi several years ago. I had every intention of going SS but thought I was not yet strong enough to I kept my three rings up front for a 3x1. I decided I really like it 3x1 and never actually went SS except for the couple of months my derailer was broken. but even then I managed to move the chain with my foot


This may be a silly question, but how do you shift your front ring without a rear derallieur? Don't you need the forward-back tension of the derallieur to keep the chain from slacking? If you only had one cog in the back and 3 rings in the front, when you shift into the smaller ring, wouldn't your chain slack? Or did you keep the derallieur there for tension and just eliminate the shifting?
Just having trouble pictureing it... but kicking the chain to shift is super badarse. I'd pay to see someone do that on the trail.


----------



## pacman (Jan 16, 2004)

*Anyway you can*



xcdemon said:


> This may be a silly question, but how do you shift your front ring without a rear derallieur?


This is my FS for guests to use. OOH, no front derailleur. They can shift with their foot or whatever. If makes for a quiet ride - no rattle-rub-rattle-rub kachunk.  The big ring is replaced with a guard, no chainring tattoos either.


----------



## 246366 (Jul 3, 2004)

I didn't believe the hype either. My husband bought me a SS frame/fork to build up. I spent months, putting it together - not out of love, but I couldn't see the point in wasting my time on it when I have a damn fine FS bike.

On my first ride, however, I became enlightened. It is the best fun EVER! I feel like a kid every time I go out on it. I don't have to worry about crap like adjusting rebound dampers, shifter cables, etc. etc. I just pull the bike out and whoosh, off I go with a big grin all over. My upper body gets a full on work out because a lot of my climbing involves me standing and pulling on my bars. That in itself is great (anything that avoids lifting dull weights is good in my books!). My bike handling is better, my legs are getting stronger (they still look stick like, but they are strong on the inside!) and I get a sense of empowerment everytime I overtake the geared friends I ride with. Also, worth mentioning, for those of us with fru fru pink bikes - to kick ass when one is riding something soo camp, is worth it's weight in gold!!

I can honestly say I love my Puss (ooer) the most out of all my bikes.



Shannon-UT said:


> What is the purpose of a SS? I am serious, not being snarky. Because the trails I ride, I have used and needed maybe half of my gears. I can envision me on a SS attempting a hill and standing up then stopping dead in my tracks. Also, I imagine it's way rougher on your body? What is the SS appeal that I am not aware of? Personal preference, then why?


----------



## xcdemon (May 19, 2004)

those Bianchis are beautiful. A little out of my price range, but durn purdy. And the build I'd want (The only thing I won't ever go back from is disc brakes... me like stoppage)


----------



## 246366 (Jul 3, 2004)

*Have you tried waiting it out on Ebay?*

All those men who bought them thinking "pink is the new black" are going to look a tad silly when they realise that black is the new black. They'll be giving them away soon and us girlies will get the good bargains!



xcdemon said:


> those Bianchis are beautiful. A little out of my price range, but durn purdy. And the build I'd want (The only thing I won't ever go back from is disc brakes... me like stoppage)


----------



## Potential Roadkill (Nov 5, 2004)

*Couldn't resist, still got the Unit?*



little b said:


> I've had my SS for 2.5 years, and I totally love it. I think I only know one person who has tried it and didn't like it. and what's not to like about having another bike to choose from??
> 
> I've got a never built 18" unit frame for sale if you decide you want it. it's going cheap.
> 
> -b


I'd be very interested in buying your unit.. if you're interested in selling.


----------



## Guital2 (Feb 4, 2005)

Potential Roadkill said:


> I'd be very interested in buying your unit.. if you're interested in selling.


Isn't that illegal in the states?


----------



## xcdemon (May 19, 2004)

Guital2 said:


> Isn't that illegal in the states?


not in Nevada...


----------



## bad_lil_kitty (Mar 23, 2005)

*sportsman * - thanks for the info - (btw, my ride is _not_vertical) that is a great suggestion (swapping out shifters/deraillers)

*brg * - good links, i checked out the sheldon brwn link. about 2 hours south (charlottesville, va) there is a place where you by a 5$ frame and they teach you how to build your own ride. of course, it'll probably be a beater, but hey, not a bad idea.

*wooglin * - Good to know re: your SOs experience. I had a similar situation - less then a year later; however, I missed riding, so I found new partners who would actually come back if I didn't show after some time (I had a few nasty spills and the ex was less then forgiving or empathetic as I took a nasty flip onto back my first go on a singletrack).

blk


----------



## BontyRider (Feb 18, 2004)

*ss tryout*



Christine said:


> I'm tempted to convert my HT (Trek 4900) but can't picture it as a SS......maybe b/c it doesn't have the same geometry as the SSs I see? Or am I imagining things?
> 
> Would be fun to test-ride a rigid setup, though like *rt* I'm concerned about my joints at this stage in life!


** Caution: Threadjack Alert! (Sorry) **

Christine,
Your private message inbox was full so I'm popsting this publicly...

Spookykinkajou had mentioned that you A) want to try a SS bike, B) live in the NYC area, and C) are apparently roughly my height.

He and I are probably going to do a night ride next week and/or a weekend ride next weekend. If you join us perhaps we can swap bikes for a while. Just a thought.

I ride a Kelly Deluxe w/ a Fox F100RLT which you can lock out of you want to ride pretend rigid.

BTW, are you the Christine that posts on VisionMTB? I used to post there as mistervague, but then I forgot my password and lost the email account I had been using so there's no way to retrieve it. )=


----------



## Arsbars (Apr 15, 2004)

*rt* said:


> rt
> 
> ps - i've got a 1x1


I also have a pepto pink 1x1. How does it feel with the fork? I'm still running it rigid, in the past I've had issues when swapping out rigid ss.

Oh - it looks great btw


----------



## xcdemon (May 19, 2004)

stripes said:


> My thoughts on singlespeed...
> I want to try to ride BMX, so I might do that instead (to learn trials skills)...
> But the idea of riding a SS uphill makes my knees ache in pain just thinking about it...
> 
> I would say give it a try and see what you think. I'm having a hard enough time going uphill WITH gears


I tried the whole ride-without-shifting thing on Monday. Got some funny looks as I got out of the saddle on my gearie, but whatever. Anyway, I found that I climbed way better than usual, but I was spent after an hour and a half (I was doing 1k fire road climb, 1k singletrack descent laps). I found my head was on the ride, not the bike. When you don't have the option to come up with a way to make it easier, you just giv'r... there's one (short) climb I've never made in my granny and I actually almost made it in my middle ring! But, Tuesday my knees were KILLING me. But I had so much fun that I'm in the process of tracking down a Bianchi SASS... and assuming the pain will minimize with time.


----------



## 246366 (Jul 3, 2004)

xcdemon said:


> I tried the whole ride-without-shifting thing on Monday. Got some funny looks as I got out of the saddle on my gearie, but whatever. Anyway, I found that I climbed way better than usual, but I was spent after an hour and a half ."
> 
> I should have added to my post that I currently only ride my SS for about 1-1 1/2 max. Any longer and I'd be scared that I wouldn't make it back to the car! Fun though isn't it
> 
> I watched in awe as a female SSer over took me on the Grind (2 1/2 mile hill climb) at the 24 Hours of Adrenalin race last month. She was a solo rider doing the whole 24 hours on that thing!!! She must have bionic legs.


----------



## LJintheUK (Jul 21, 2004)

If you have weak knees SSing will probably wreck them (Glucosamine Sulphate is wonderful stuff though). SSed for about 3 years exclusively and swore off them as my knees were in such a state. I've ordered another one though...I think I need help


----------



## connie (Mar 16, 2004)

xcdemon said:


> Thanks for the advice... perhaps tonight I'll try not shifting. Fer fun.
> (And just for the record, I don't use my granny all THAT often.)


Okay - I do use my granny a lot, but am so SICK of adjusting derailleurs lately that I keep swearing I'm going to get rid of the gears altogether...

Do any of you who are all swearing how much fun this SS stuff is live in the mountains? I mean - in UT there's no such thing as a rolling trail - it's straight up and straight back down 99% of the time. Is this humanly possible? I'm liking climbing a lot lately - but I'm in granny gear all the time. Can you live without it on steep trails? What gear is it equivalent to being in? (I know it depends on how you set it up, but how far away from granny gear is it typically???)

I need another bike like a hole in the head, but I can't help myself...


----------



## LJintheUK (Jul 21, 2004)

connie said:


> Okay - I do use my granny a lot, but am so SICK of adjusting derailleurs lately that I keep swearing I'm going to get rid of the gears altogether...
> 
> Do any of you who are all swearing how much fun this SS stuff is live in the mountains? I mean - in UT there's no such thing as a rolling trail - it's straight up and straight back down 99% of the time. Is this humanly possible?


Yes. Pick a gear you can climb in and just freewheel on the downhills. I think it's easier to pick a gear for straight up/down than undulating. Of course you'll be spinning like a ninny on the flats


----------



## Scaper (Jun 27, 2005)

*It's been said already, but*

I don't think you would regret ditching the gears.

I went gearless about a year ago, mostly giving into peer pressure  and I haven't been sorry. I converted my Cannondale CAAD4 into a singlespeed, and it breathed new life into a bike I had pretty much given up on. I have a Specialized FSR that I was riding a lot more than the Cannondale (which was always a little too big for me anyway), but going gearless was the best thing I ever did. I almost never ride the FSR now (poor bikey).

I again am having serious thoughts about selling the Cannondale and buying a Gary Fisher Rig. I am, in fact, lusting after the Rig, and the only reason I haven't bought one yet is because I can't justify having two similar bikes in an apartment that is too small to house them.

So, short story is - I love the simplicity and the challenge my singlespeed gives me.


----------



## incisorette (Jul 23, 2005)

*knees*

I've had bone surgery and wouldn't dare.
but why don't you try it "separate from" instead of your geared stuff? 
for comparison?


----------



## ridelikeagirl (Jun 30, 2005)

I love my bianchi too! By the way, I havent ridden my Sugar since purchasing the bianchi. Single speeding is so much fun!


----------

